# faint postive



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a faint postive and i wish the clinic was open


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went in this morning after waking my bleeding and they took blood

it was negative so a biochemical....onward we go


----------

